# 60P / 3 Month update P.6



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Pictures #1 & #2 are definitely my favorite. I myself would lean towards the driftwood scape because of the crevices and small caves the moss covered branches might create. However all look great and I'm sure whichever you decide will turn out well!


----------



## fishophile (Feb 6, 2012)

I like 2 the best, but the driftwood is good as well. Any idea what fish you'll stock with? The pictures are impressive.


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

thanks for your answer  
I think I'll start the project with the 60x30x20 (or 60x32x22) tank and the 2nd configuration !
The driftwood one could be hard because they don't have really nice piece of driftwood at the fish shop

For the fish I want : 
-Otocinclus
-Rasbora galaxy
And maybe a couple of fish, or not ? But firstly necessary fish as corydoras or otocinclus


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

I like the first one best, but personally I like DW scapes very much...


----------



## hazenight (Apr 12, 2013)

the first one


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

2nd one for sure. Great job on these pictures too.


----------



## sousvide (Mar 22, 2015)

My vote is for #2. I love how you have the java moss looking like it's supporting the weight of the stone.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Bonnie job, moi j'aime le deuxieme. He suis d'accord avec les autres, le taxiphylum pres de la roche serra super cool. (Autoccorect hates French, I tried.)


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

The first one!


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Hi everyone, et bonjour Mitashade, quite good french 

Thanks a lot for your answers ! that help me to take a choose, I really think I will start the first tank 60x32x22 with the 2nd configuration!
Thanks for the taxiphylum idea 

I actually wait to have the tank price and to book it, and after, go for a good tank !!!


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Very excited to see how this comes out, it looks like you really know what you're doing based off those renderings!


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow superb job with the renderings! What program did you use? They almost look like the real thing haha.

Good luck on your project.


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Thanks ! 
I used Autodesk alias for the modelisation, after keyshot for a quick render, and photoshoop in majority !
That help a lot to choose a volume


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

I just have some news about the project,
Sadly I have to think about another tank because the 60x30x20 custom made is too expensive with extra white, and it's impossible to find an ADA 60F in France.

So I have find an ADA 60P (60x30x36), what do you think about this proportions ?
And about the light, I hesitate between the Aquatlantis Easyled 6800k 1700lm or 2450lm ?


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Hello, 
I just receive the opti-white tank :hihi:

Time to see if the tank haven't problems, to make the furniture and receive the lamp and I'll be ready to scape :icon_twis

The tank is a 60P like, with opti-white glass


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

I like the cool of your tank. I hope the final product lives up to your expectations. 



MPdesign said:


> And about the light, I hesitate between the Aquatlantis Easyled 6800k 1700lm or 2450lm ?


It's hard to say which would be better without good spectral information (which I can't find), but I would tend toward the brighter lamp, particularly if you are able to dim them. Visually, if one of these fits the entire length of the tank and the other does not, I would tend toward the one that matches the length of the tank.


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot ! 

Finaly I choose another light, it's an Aquasky 601 :
6800k
3400lm

I hope that will be enough for the tank


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Beautiful looking tank. Sure do love the look of clean rimless tanks .


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

That's on the good way !
I just buy some rocks and soil :

-Seiryu stone
-Jbl proscape
-Dennerle substrate

And play with the stuff to find an agencement :
Miss to add the dennerle substrate when I'll find the final layout


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Change a little bit :


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)




----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

MPdesign said:


>


love the second one!


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Hi everyone !
Thanks Kim 
I just receive my 601 Aquasky light !

I also book some plants :
-10x Hemianthus Callitrichoides Cuba
-2x Eleocharis Acicularis
-2x Vesicularia Montagnei





Can't wait to put the tank on his furnitures


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

You picked out very nice rocks


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Very nice so far*

Hello MPdesign,
I really like what you have done so far: nice clean lines and the equipment is very sleek and modern looking. I think the rock placement is pleasing to the eye. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

So far so good. Subscribed.


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Hello 
Thanks a lot for your answer ! that make me happy and comforts me in my choices!

Of course I'll keep the thread update :bounce:
And thanks for suscribed !

I actually add some scaper's soil because i'm impatient guy's and think about what I can put inside to fight against algae phase :
-Ottocinclus fish
-Clithon snail


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Is that 2 stones or 3?


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

2, 3 or 4 ? haha 

They have 4 stones : 


But I'll add small stone next time to have a more natural scape, I know it's good to have the only trinity but I don't want to see a stone crash in my window

Bump:


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Coming soon :



Bump:


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

It's coming along great. I love the hardscape.


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Thanks 
It's coming, the scape will be on water tomorrow afternoon, i'm so happy !

then I still have to wait to put it on the furniture probably after the week


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

love it.

no styrofoam under the tank ?


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

*Finaly on water :*
(temporary location for a few days, waiting for the desk)

















*And after one night of tranquility the water become more clear
*





The next step will be to put the tank on the furniture (with a foam piece under of course), and to wait to add the Co2 in 3weeks and also the fish !)


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Such a nice looking setup! Subscribed [emoji4]


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for your suscribtion


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Your big rock looks a little too straight imo. You could try nudging it over a tiny bit to the right. 

You'll want to trim your hc. All the puffy bits looks nice, but they are taking energy away from the roots and it will take longer to spread. Of course, if you don't care too much about the time it takes to spread, then don't worry about it. 

Daily 30-50% wc for a week is a good idea.


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for your tips Dantrasy !

I'm scared to move the rocks because it's an high piece and I don't want to destroy my scape

What do you mean by "puffy bits" and WC ? WaterChange ?
I'm not really squeeze but I want to a good grow


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

The puffy bits are the vertical growth. With hc you want horizontal growth. So I'm suugest to trim the hc down to the soil. 

Yes, wc = water change 

Good luck with everything. You're doing well. 

Are you doing daily wc since filling the tank? New soil leaches a lot of ammonia, so you have to get it out.

Bump: I just read 'add co2 in 3 weeks'

Can you add co2 earlier? You hc wants co2 now. 

When running without co2 your photo time (i.e. duration of lighting) should be kept short. No more than 5hrs imo with that led.


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Dantrasy, thanks for your tips, I think it's that kinds of novice advices I need to improve my tank 
I don't want to trim my H.C right now because the H.C is not fixed to the soil

I'll do more W.C this week, and put the tank on the furniture and fill it completely, 
Yes I can put the Co2 tomorrow, but I go on holidays for two weeks this 11 Saturday, someone will clean my tank, change the water, but this person don't have skills to adjust the Co2, so, If I launch it tomorrow, it could be autonomus ? (= no need to adjust the mg/l), and how many mg for my tank ?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

The HC will definitely suffer without CO2 for that long. I would set up a DIY CO2 and leave it running while you're away. The tanksitter wouldn't need to touch it, and it should last the 2 weeks.


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Thanks TLE 
No problem for the DIY, I really want to have a good stuff to start a good tank so I buy a complete Primus 160 with rechargeable bottle... 

With your advices I'll add the Co2 before my start, how many Mg/L you advice me to add ?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

It would be best if you set up pressurized co2 before you leave. Hopefully you have a timer and a solenoid. Have it switch on 1 hour before your lights come on. And switch off 1 hour before the the lights go off. 2-3bps should be fine. 

Otherwise diy co2 is your only other option for now.

Enjoy your holiday


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

I'll set up the Co2 tonight or tomorrow morning 
I'll buy a timer, but I have a solenoid on the kit, Thanks a lot for your tips !

I don't want to put a DIY Co2 because I have a complete system 

Thanks


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Some quick news before my holidays :
(Sorry for the quality, phone pictures)
I add the Co2, and put the tank on his desk, Now it's time to let it grow


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Hi planted tank guy's !
Some news about my tank, I'm already on holidays, I'll come back in 3 days,
Thanks to my brother I can have HD update of my tank.

So, as you can see, it's growing and the H.C start to be a good "grass" 
BUT : Also, as you can see algae just appear, can you help me to identify the type ? I'm scared because it's looks like at... Cyano :icon_surp Or it's just filamentous algae ?

Today the tank have 2weeks, it's normal to have the algae phase ? What I can or must do ?

Thanks 







And a beautiful landscape of my holidays


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Badly, it's looks like terribly at Cyano... It is 
I need helps and feedback about that, probably appear because one ottocinclus was die, and thanks to my holidays, I can't do water change etc... So the cyano find a good athmosphere to appear.

Now it's time to react, I'll come back in 2 days, I buy an Easy Life Blue-Exit in case of emergency, I'll change 1/3 of water, reduce the light, put off the Co2 and 'siphon' the Cyano before used radical product

Some pictures :


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow that looks bad,you got all sorts of algae growing in your tank.You need to remove all that stuff with a toothbrush,then siphon everything out and clean the stones as well.
Make 50% water changes for the first 7 days,after that twice a week.good luck


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for your answer Powerclown, that's so horrible ?

Of course, it's match with the algae phase, the tank have only 16days ! 
I'll remove the algae & siphon everything (Do you have tips to syphon ?)
It's better to used osmosis water or just the water of my house ?

But I'll not remove the cyano so easily, of course it's due to my holidays (no water change, etc...) and the wrong tank phase..

I'll do that as soon as possible


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

To get rid of bga (cyanobacteria) dose Chemi Clean.

It may be designed for marine tanks (red slime), but it will remove your planted tank bga in days. IF it reappears it will be months later.

In the meantime remove as much as you can. You can can let it go up the intake. Then dose the Chemi Clean.

bga tends to appear because of inconsistent co2. i get it a couple weeks after when my solenoid jams open and the co2 is running for too long


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Siphon out, dose more nitrogen, increase CO2, decrease light. Good luck.


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for your answer, 

Dantrasy, I think it could be a good methods, but my tank have just 17days, so I don't want to add Chemi Clean, Blue-Exit or another tank drug immediatly, If the cyano come back, I'll should fight more harder because it's an adaptative bacteria.

What I need to do with my Co2 ? Increase ? Put off ?
ThatGuy, how I can dose more nitrogen ?

I also have starter bacteria, do you advise me to add it ?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

starter bacteria can't hurt. if you have it, add it. 

as your tank is so new, my guess is the bga was already present on the plants when you planted. 

Do not turn off your co2

How much co2 are you pumping in? 
For how long are your lights switched on? 

Did you do 30-50% water changed daily for the first week after filling the tank?


----------



## rezco (Jan 25, 2012)

*add NPK now...*

17 days in with strong light and some CO2....very likely you have a nutrient deficiency at this point. Grab a bottle on any balanced plant fertilizer from your LFS and add right away.

With low ferts, plants stop growing and this allows algae to colonize the leaves and smother them out. You may not actually see yellowing or other visible signs of deficiency until much later.


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

I recently had an outbreak of BGA in my 45P and had a lot of success using Ultralife Blue Green Slime Stain Remover (available via Amazon) to get rid of it. I had tried upping my CO2 and more frequent water changes, but that didn't help. Since I used the Ultralife product I've not had any problems with BGA again, and it's been over a month now. Really impressed!

Bump: Oh and one other thing I changed that might have helped, I reduced my photo period to around 6.25 hours. I'm using an Aquasky 451.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

If you don't have any fish/shrimp in the tank then do a high dose of H202. It should help clear it out. Start with sport treatment but don't cheap out on the amount of H202.


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Hi PlantedTankeur,
Thanks a lot for your tips.

I just come back home, and I'm disapointed, and hungry... A lot.
The only reason of the disaster is : the temperature, *37°c* !!! (Thanks Dad, thanks Brother, As time and monies ruined for an inattention)
(Cyano, Algae...)

It's time to react, and really quickly, I'll increase the Co2, reduce the temperature, remove the BGA (My plant are in critical situation !).
And when the temperature will be good, change the water & decrease the light exposure...

I'll take picture, but it's badly to the limit of a crash
I'll read your message more precisely after I recovered from the shock

Thanks guy's


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Dear "planted tankeur" !

First picture - This morning
Second picture - This afternoon


You can see the result of the BGA on my tank thanks to the pictures...
This afternoon I do : 

-50% water change
-cleaned the tank
-increase the Co2
-try to put out the BGA above the Hemianthus, the Vallisneria & moss (Successful on the Vall. & Moss) but to hard to remove all from the H.C
-bring back the temperature to 24°
-add bacteria
-decrease light to 7h

I received the EasyLife blue-exit, I'll wait few days to see if the cyano decrease, if not I'll start a treatment with the Blue-Exit before the cyano stifles all the plant :icon_frow
Hope it's a successful product


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

After one night :





I'm together thinking about "add the Blue-Exit or not"


----------



## Bine (Jul 12, 2015)

We battled cyano for six weeks straight. It was worse than yours. The final solution was UltraLife blue green slime remover and a complete tank remodel. There's no doubt the remodel helped clear the cyano. The UltaLife is what really won the war. We reused a lot of material from the cyano infection, after they had been treated with UltraLife by being in the tank for the treatment. It's been 16 days. There is no resurgence of cyano. Before UL, we could never get all the cyano out, and it would be reclaim the tank every one to three days. 

UltraLife claims it is not erythromicin. It did not harm any plants or fish. We have tetra, yoyo and a CAE. I really believe it was the combo of deep cleaning for the remodel and UL that worked. Just dumping in UL probably wouldn't give the same result. UL says to clean well first. Then use. Then clean again. 

Good luck.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

People think I am crazy but my ramshorn snails eat BGA


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Really ? How much do you sell your fantastic Ramshorn ? Haha

Thanks for your tips & feedback Bine, we will see if Blue-Exit it's the final solution ! I hope


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't know what was up but I got chronic Cyano before I moved to my new place. One thing, don't spot treat it with H2O2 or Excel with HC. Don't get me wrong H2O2 is an effective treatment but both these treatments will kill your HC with spot treatment. However, overdosing Excel or using H2O2 will help. I still often used Maracyn which was effective. 

I don't know if this is related but I know for myself, adding an airstone also seemed to help. I initially put one in a tank for other reasons and saw the BGA die down as well.

Anyway, great scape, hope your Cyano leaves quickly, I hate the stuff more than I can say.


----------



## trujillp090868 (May 12, 2013)

I had a persistent cyano problem in my tank, once it took over I made all the changes people recommend here, fiddle w co2, light, ferts, flow, h2o2, I did everything


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trujillp090868 (May 12, 2013)

Oops hit send vs enter...
So at the end after more than a year issue I decided to go with the antibiotic route, easy to do, not too long of a process, I wish I had done this from the beginning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Hi plantedtank guy's !

Thanks a lot for your feedback and your tips !

Just some news of my tank after 4 days of treatment with blue-exit, 
I think the Cyano start to be eradicate, at least it's not progressing more.
I'll change my water when it's possible with the treatment and syphon all the others algae 

But this morning, I was surprise to see worms on my window ! (probably because I have a lot of algae on the window, I have decided to don't wash them during the 5days treatment) looks like at : *Aeolosoma variegatum*, I see on the web they are 'safe' and they will be eat when I'll introduce fish inside the tank ?









It's a quick update, I'll post more beautiful picture in few days


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

How is your co2?


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

@Dru, my Co2 is good, around 25-30Mg/L


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Hi !

Some news of the tank, my Cyano seems to have disappeared, I put a Lily Pipe inside (waiting for the inflow one), & the filamentous algae seems to developped

Kh : 10
No2 : 0
No3 : 0
Po4 : 0
T° : 24
Ph : 6,9

I think my tank has going to get better, I finished the Cyano traitment with the blue-exit 8days ago, I wait the 12 days required to do a water change & syphon the algae.
The plants restart to do microbubble & bubble

I'll probably add the Twinstar materiel for algae ?
And put 3 news H.C inside

What do you think about the actuel situation of the tank ?
When I could do the water change, I'll add osmosed water to reduce my Kh

*Before/After*


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I still think you should hack the hc down to the soil. New growth will be bright green


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Dantrasy, I'll do that today !

Today I find 1 of 2 ottocinclus die, and the other one ? Missing, really strange !

My parameter are good :

T : 24°c
Kh : 6
Ph : 7,4
Gh : 14
No2 : 0,05
No3 : 5
Po4 : 0

So I wonder if it's not because I stir the soil to remove algae without doing a water change or siphon (due to blue-exit traitment) and the result could be to have a quick increasing of No3/No2 ?

Bump:


----------



## Nazdaq (Mar 25, 2015)

looks green and happy now


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Otos need an established aquarium to feed off of. With a new setup like yours its likely that they starved to death. Take is looking better though.


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Nazdaq 
Philipraposo, I'm agree with you, otto are not so easy fish!


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Hi !
Some news of the french scape :

*The only two habitants of my tank (will change today by adding Otto & Popondetta Furcata)*



*The tank today
*


*Still have filamentous algea*



*Add a twinstar like solution for algea, time to test !*


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Hi PlantedGuy's !

Some news of the tank (sorry for the quality of fish-shoot/I don't know how take it well).
The filamentous algae don't continue to develop, and the H.C start to make a good soil!

It's also time to make my tank alive !
So I decided to add :
-2 Otocinclus
-10 Tetras Simulans
-3 Magnificient Popondetta !


----------



## MPdesign (May 17, 2015)

Hi,
Some news after 3months of scaping in the 60-P and I takes the time to upload good pictures for this occasion 

Actually the tank is going well, composed of 5 Furcata, 10 Simulans, 3 Corydoras & Otto'
I think about put a new plant for the background behind the rocks, but it's don't know what I can add (Eleocharis ?) I want something that takes height.















An hello' from France !


----------



## co2art (May 28, 2014)

I love the way the light bends behind the tank. Really cool.

Perhaps one red melon sword? Coming from behind the rock on the left side. It would change the whole tone of the tank though.


----------

